# Still Mesmirized over OS X



## whitesaint (Jan 27, 2003)

i am still mesmirized when i first saw OS X 2 years ago that Apple was able to come out with such a great top of the notch OS.  Mac OS X has really gotten ahold of me.  IMHO I think Steve Jobs made OS X so he could get people obsessed over it.  But everything about it is just so, PERFECT.  Am I the only one obsessing over OS X for the past 2 years out there?!


----------



## Ms. V (Jan 27, 2003)

I've been obsessing over it months before I even came close to getting a Mac!


----------



## kendall (Jan 27, 2003)

its the only reason i started buying macs.


----------



## fryke (Jan 28, 2003)

It's the only OS that was able to pull me off of Mac OS 9. 

Yeah, yeah, replacing an addiction with another...


----------



## Vard (Jan 28, 2003)

I with you whitesaint...been drooling since I got my first Mac in April of last year...

And it's not just me.  My wife, who doesn't really care about tech stuff, loves it.  My brother, a card-carrying anachist hippy (not said to piss anyone off) admits that if he has to use a computer, OS X is the only way.  The list can go on and on, but I'm just preaching to the choir anyway.

It is just simply the sweetest item in my house.  And since I've been a new daddy for exactly 18 days now, my daughter will be introduced to this great OS from the get go.   

Eddie


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 28, 2003)

...the awesome design of the Mac hardware let me experience some awesome faces that even the MOST experienced Wintel guys do when I demo to them OS X + Mac hardware


----------



## Ricky (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, I bought OS X 10.0 about nine months after it came out.  It was slow.  

But it got better.    10.2 is pretty snappy.  And Quicktime is bearable.  I remember back when I was still in 10.1, I used to go back to OS 9 to watch Quicktime movies.  Now, I think OS X's QT performance is much better than OS 9's....  Seems to work better, with less bugs.

I love OS X's stability, though...  it just works.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 29, 2003)

It's the reason why I bought my first Mac the moment I heard Apple was doing X!

And I still love it even more so! I may have other computers with other OSs - but there is no comparing!


----------



## symphonix (Jan 29, 2003)

It was Mac OS X that lead me to switch from PCs ... I was working at a certain "big blue" company at that time.
Mac OS X is easy enough to let beginning users work confidently and without confusion, and yet powerful enough to make a programmer or developer weep with joy.
Just a little demonstration amazes my lecturers, stuns my fellow IT students, and has the network admins burbling excited questions.
And its given me capabilities that I couldn't have imagined.


----------



## Gregita (Feb 4, 2003)

The first time I ever used it I was blown away by the way it looked. It was unlike anything I had ever seen before (having missed the NeXT era)..At first, I was little hesitant. It was so radically different, I didn't understand it at first...seriously. I would stay in OS 9...and come back to X when I felt like just messing around to see what it was like....Then came 10.1...It seemed even more radical (but in a good way  )...

Slowly, but surely, OS X kept luring me away more..I kept wanting to run it more and stay in it longer..And gradually I became addicted to it.  I have been using it since 10.03....and I am proud of that. I am glad that I chose to buy a Mac with it. At the time I bought my iMac, OS X had been out for 3 months...and the salesman asked me if I wanted a Mac with it or without it. I chose to get one with it, because I told him it was the future. I just knew it would be. 

It has come a long way since it first started. I rememeber using it when the only apps I had pretty much were made by Apple and MS....But, even though there were hardly any apps for it, I was still drawn to use it. I think that says a lot about it.

  OS X....fellow addict and fellow lover here.


----------



## Aeronyth (Feb 4, 2003)

OSX is what made me start looking at macs.  The old OS's.... they're terrible, in my opinion.  Cheap, ugly and boring.  Windows looks 2 times better than OS9...but windows can't compare to OSX.


----------



## Arden (Feb 10, 2003)

Mac OS X is too resource-dependent to use quickly on a G3, it has numerous hardware and software issues to work out, it dropped many features from 9 that were very efficient, and it's too rigid and unmodifiable.

*But it's still hands-down the best operating system ever.*

What, did you think I didn't like it?


----------



## BitWit (Feb 10, 2003)

I love the stability, but I still prefer a more minimal look.


----------



## Cat (Feb 10, 2003)

> Mac OS X is too resource-dependent to use quickly on a G3



Running fine enough for me on my almost three year old G3 iBook @ 366 MHz, 192 MB RAM and 4 MB ATi ... 
Point is: it does run! Try that with windoze XP on a 3year old system: OS X isn't choosy at all!


----------



## Ugg (Feb 10, 2003)

I just upgraded to Jag in November from 9.04.  Man, what a revelation!!!!!  9 was always dying on me, I had to reboot almost as much as my windoze machine at work.  A few weeks later I bought an Iomega CD burner.  I was told it would work with OS X just fine.  The installation CD said it wouldn't.  I plugged it in anyway and the radioactive thingy in iTunes was all lit up and ready to go without installing any software.  Same with my logitech mouse, my canon mini dv, and my digital camera.  

OS X looks awesome.  I was a little hesitant at first.  It looked like some kid gone mad with his crayon box.  But whenever I have to switch back to 9, I think, man, what a boring, boring, boring, GUI.  It is so bad it is almost depressing.  

There are things that I don't like about it but yes, after 2 plus months, I'm still in love with OS X.....


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ugg _
> *OS X looks awesome.  I was a little hesitant at first.  It looked like some kid gone mad with his crayon box.*



You have "obviously" never seen Windows XP...


----------



## dtmdoc (Feb 14, 2003)

i have to agree with you guys.  i used to bash macs back 
in the days, but eventually i got tired of windows.  i hated
it crashing several times a day.  So instead, I started
investigating other options and heard about this radical
OS called OS X.  After that, I was hooked.  And now I am
looking to get my third mac in less than 2 years  

And before you ask, nothing is wrong with the other two,
I just want to have a new laptop.  The iBook will stay in
the family, as my wife has been eyeing it for some time


----------



## powermac (Feb 14, 2003)

There is certainly alot of like about Mac OSX. I have been using it since beta. Even though I am not a heavy user, it has only crashed on me  once, I mean system crash. Having Unix and X11 opens up so many doors. I feel it is by far the best OS around. I don't play games on my computer but I word processor, internet, manipulate pictures, and burn music. It works, its solid, and productive.


----------



## mkwan (Feb 25, 2003)

It was Mac OS X features and potential that kept me from going to PC.  I just about had it with Mac OS 9


----------



## mpwiedemann (Feb 25, 2003)

OSX was the reason I purchased my Ti Powerbook 2 years ago. It was the first Mac I purchased since I had a Mac II. The fact that Apple was putting out an OS based on Unix was too hard to resist! Over the last decade, I found more and more customer resistance against the Apple OS, because it did not play well in a corporate environment. And that is why most people had to go Wintel. I can't even use OS9, its just too frustrating! I have allways loved Apple hardware compared to Windows boxes, but it was the OS that killed it for me. 

Now I'm a certifed OSX nut. I love all the Unix stuff! You can't get any more standard than Unix. And it all works! Life is good.


----------

